# Shop Break in



## wolftat (Oct 18, 2010)

There are some real ignorant people in this world. I actually had some idiot pry open the door to my shop today and break in. Other than the stupidity involved in that action, his real bad move was doing it while I was in the shop working. I escorted him out of the building, but while going down the cement stairwell, the poor fellow tripped and rolled most of the way. I hope that knocked some sense into the fool. I think I made it very clear to him that he is not welcome into the building ever again and if there is a next time, I will not be as pleasant and fun as I was on our first meeting.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 18, 2010)

wolftat said:


> There are some real ignorant people in this world. I actually had some idiot pry open the door to my shop today and break in. Other than the stupidity involved in that action, his real bad move was doing it while I was in the shop working. I escorted him out of the building, but while going down the cement stairwell, the poor fellow tripped and rolled most of the way. I hope that knocked some sense into the fool. I think I made it very clear to him that he is not welcome into the building ever again and if there is a next time, I will not be as pleasant and fun as I was on our first meeting.


 
Neil,sorry to hear about the break in, but you said you escorted him out of the building? Is your shop in a commercial building and he was stupid enough to do it during the day so you can see his face? Also, i would beat he crap out of him with whatever you had in your hands and called the police.  I am glad you are unharmed and everything went smooth. I'd put some CA glue on his hands to make them stick to somewhere 'til cops got there.


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW!  Didn't you call the police?!  I would have for sure.  I bet it startled him to see someone actually in there after breaking in.  I am glad you are ok and nothing bad happened to you!  Also glad he was thwarted.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 18, 2010)

wolftat said:


> I escorted him out of the building, but while going down the cement stairwell, the poor fellow tripped and rolled most of the way. I hope that knocked some sense into the fool.


 
Once a Marine, always a Marine!!!  Glad to hear he is still alive.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2010)

wolftat said:


> There are some real ignorant people in this world.<snip> I think I made it very clear to him that he is not welcome into the building ever again and if there is a next time, I will not be as pleasant and fun as I was on our first meeting.



Neil I hope he didn't leave any foul marks on the steps, I thought you would have given him the head first tour of all the corners of you shop. And it was so kind of you to thoughtfully escort him out the door. .. HOO-RAH!!! You jar heads can be so charming when it's called for.


----------



## Padre (Oct 18, 2010)

Neil, so glad you weren't hurt.  What an idiot, in the middle of the day.  I think he got off light.


----------



## B727phixer (Oct 18, 2010)

After the few conversations I had with Johnnyjarhead about his brother, I am reasonable certain this individual will think twice before he goes anywhere near that shop again.:biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would've kicked the seven colours of %&*" out of him. Stuff calling the cops, what are they gonna do only give him a slap on the wrist. Thats what they'd do here. I'm just sorry I didn't catch whoever broke into my workshop  3 years ago. They lifted all my power tools, compressor, routers, electric planers, chopsaw, you name it they took it.


----------



## john l graham (Oct 18, 2010)

Such a gentleman.  I'm afraid I would not have been so kind.  Don't get many breakins with the patrol car right next to the shop.  Knock on wood!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2010)

Neil, wish I could of seen him "TRIP" down the concrete steps:biggrin:.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 18, 2010)

Did he bounce like the Bumble, or splat like the pile of Stuff he is?  Just glad you are OK!


----------



## purplehaze (Oct 18, 2010)

*criminals*

Neil, glad everything worked out.  I hope your steps are OK, bad guys can be resilient.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 18, 2010)

Should have chucked him up and given him a new profile!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 18, 2010)

Humm, interesting...!!!

It seems that the fright these "nutters" get when they get caught, always make them trip into things, hit their heads against things and roll down stairs like sacks of potatoes...!:wink:  It should be the fear...!:biggrin:

What would I do...??? you really don't want to know, believe me...!

Ask me for anything, the chances are you will get it, take thinks from me, and I can guarantee you WILL get it...!:wink:

The CA "application" on his body various parts, would most certainly have been recommended...!:biggrin:

Hope you have no more of those visitors, for a while, at least...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jskeen (Oct 18, 2010)

Ahh yes, wall to wall counseling, Chesty Puller style.  Good for encouraging stupid people to ply their trade elsewhere.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a nail gun that likes to misfire... what about you guys?


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Honestly Officer , he broke in here and tried to smuggle that 4X4 out by sitting on it , all 48" of it :devil::biggrin:


----------



## gketell (Oct 19, 2010)

"... he surprised me and I spun around with the skew in my hand.  I really hope they can reattach that."


----------



## tbroye (Oct 19, 2010)

12ga pump in the shop, 357 in the house.

A few years ago my neighbor caught a guy in his house. Made him strip and put the business end of his 30-06 deer rifile where the sun don't shine on this guy while waiting for the Police. Needless to say the guy didn't move. As he didn't pull the trigger he was not charged with any thing. The Police got a good laugh and didn't have to strip search him. Found drugs and a knife in his pants. The best part as he was a neighborhood punk was watching him get marched to the Patrol car in his fancy boxers, infront of the whole neighbohood including his buddies.


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 19, 2010)

Batter up!!


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I have protection for our home.  This property protected by the fearsome foursome, God, Browning, Smith and Wesson.

Charles


----------



## Ligget (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to hear he had a little `trip`, what a stupid guy he must be! :beat-up: :hypnotized:


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 19, 2010)

Too bad he didn't break in while you were cleaning your gun.........


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 19, 2010)

One of the things I love about living in texas.... the "He needed killin" law.

Anyhow, I'm glad your would be burglar was "discouraged" without further incident.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 19, 2010)

An idiot and clumsy to boot!  

Maybe he'll come back tonight and get to meet Curtis and his Glock! 

Glad to know you are ok but would encourage you to report him just the same. A description to the police might help another victim get a little of the satisfaction you enjoyed.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you kidding me? Neil's response was appropriate in the circumstance, but are some on the forum advocating the use of deadly force? Sheesh!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 19, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Are you kidding me? Neil's response was appropriate in the circumstance, but are some on the forum advocating the use of deadly force? Sheesh!


 

My reply was meant "tongue in cheek" ... I hope it wasn't interpreted otherwise!


----------



## gwilki (Oct 19, 2010)

It's good that you weren't hurt, Neil. Here in the Great White North, if you had done any more than escort him out, you would be the one up on charges. We currently have a shop owner in Toronto in court for illegal detention. He grabbed a guy who has been stealing flowers from him and put him into a van while awaiting the cops. The thief got off with 30 days because he agreed to testify against the shop owner. The shop owner is still in court. As an aside, the thief has been in and out of jail for 30 years! Plus, he has since been charged with theft again, while out on bail as a witness.
Only in Canada, you say.


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea lets do whats best for the criminal, slap his hand. Thats why we are in this predicament now. Child molesters, liars & thieves, embrace them, feel sorry for them. If you don't know sarcasim this is it


----------



## stolicky (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad you are okay.

I could definitely see a very creative and practical use of CA glue in this situation.....


----------



## bad (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to hear everything turned out ok for you. I don't care what Michael Moor says, the same thing does happen up on this side of the 49th.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is an example of one of the medieval tools I make in my shop as well as pens. It is resting next to my best friend in the world. There is a time and place for each tool to be used, choosing the proper time is the most life changing experience you may never which to partake in.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually had something good come from all this crap. The landlords have decided to install a full security system in the building, including cameras and video tape of everything. I have ADT security coming on Friday to install a system in my shop since I can't be here all the time to protect it. I have been thinking about putting a guard dog in the shop at night to feed on the small creatures that may lurk in the night...LOL


----------



## arw01 (Oct 19, 2010)

How about fixing the ability to not pry open the door in the future?

Any photos of how he did it?


----------



## Fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Great story about stupid crooks. Glad he 'visited' at a time when you were there to give him a personal tour around the place. Seems he really liked the stairwell exit the best!

I always found it interesting to hear about the fools that try to escape during the elevator ride up to booking. Don't they know that there is no door between floors? Amazing as to the severe lacerations and in some cases the broken bones they always suffer in such tight spaces!

Stay safe and pay attention to your surroundings at all times.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 20, 2010)

While I can't say I know how I'd react in that situation, I can guess you had a damn good reason to stay calm and collected as possible. Glad for you that you got the exception, not the rule for results to that situation.


----------



## ssajn (Oct 20, 2010)

If anyone broke into my shop I'd make him clean it before he had is "falling out". Guaranteed he'd think twice next time.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 20, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> I would've kicked the seven colours of %&*" out of him. Stuff calling the cops, what are they gonna do only give him a slap on the wrist. Thats what they'd do here. I'm just sorry I didn't catch whoever broke into my workshop 3 years ago. They lifted all my power tools, compressor, routers, electric planers, chopsaw, you name it they took it.


Yep, I lost $9000 worth of tools and guns 3 years ago.  The perp spent 18 months in jail and is already loose on society again.   Thank heaven I had good insurance.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 21, 2010)

Sure glad you weren't hurt!!  Since my shop is in my garage and I have no stairs, I would have had to involk a right to self defense.  "But Officer, I didn't feel safe until the whole magazine was empty.... "


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 21, 2010)

sbwertz said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I would've kicked the seven colours of %&*" out of him. Stuff calling the cops, what are they gonna do only give him a slap on the wrist. Thats what they'd do here. I'm just sorry I didn't catch whoever broke into my workshop 3 years ago. They lifted all my power tools, compressor, routers, electric planers, chopsaw, you name it they took it.
> ...



You  were lucky. I was just starting out, never dreamt that they'd be taken. Hadn't got them insured. The Gardaì came out and asked if i had serial numbers of everything that was taken.  Eh no, it was the last thing I expected


----------

